# Ich in 20 gallon planted-co2 tank.



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

I currently have Ich in my 20gal mid to heavily planted tank. I also have a co2 pressurized system to help the plants. I have taken everybody's advice on this site. I've done the heat + salt method... plus I've added melafix to help with the secondary infection.

Should I add an airstone for added o2, turn off the co2 for now, or leave it as is?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Peewee- 

How long have you had the temperature up? Ich can take a while to die off in a tank, sometimes as long as two weeks. Usually, it is gone in a week. Don't worry about cutting the CO2; you can if you want, but if you have enough filtration on your 20 gallon, your fish will get enough O2 anyways. So, no need for an airstone either.

Have you tried NoxIch yet? 

You can also increase the amount of salt too......


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Hi Donald...

Thanks for the reply... I have enough filtration, there's a lot of movement. As you advise, I'll keep the co2 the same. 
I do have Nox Ich, I was worried about my tetras, Kuhli loach and plants. I've had the temp. raised for 1 full day so far (+84, my thermometer only goes to 84). I slowly raised it over 12 hours. 
First, I did a water change, cleaned the gravel. Added 1 teaspoons per 5 gallons. Then added MelaFix.
Do you think I should keep the salt/heat method or the Nox Ich or Rid Ich?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry Peewee! You have to get that temp up to 87-89F for the heat method to work. I've used NoxIch before with tetras without any problems....it's just a concentrated salt solution. I would use it if I were you.....it is very effective! Be sure to remove your carbon from you filter, otherwise, you will kill your bacteria bed, and that is worse than ich!! If you don't like the idea of using NoxIch, then you will need to add a rounded tablespoon full of sea salt (aquarium salt) per five gallons, NOT a teaspoon per five gallons. 

You can add a level tablespoon per five gallons now without any problems. This will take about a week to treat. Make sure that you do a big water change. 

So, to review, keep temp. up where it is, and a level tablespoon of your salt per five gallons, and take out your carbon from the filter! When you see the ich gone, keep going for at least three days after you see it gone. After that, lower the temp back down, do a 50% water change then AND later, maybe about three days after that.....you will need to get that salt out!!. Replace the carbon into the filter after the first 50% water change. Also, I would quit dosing with the anti-biotic for secondary infection because you are also killing the nitrifiying bacteria in your gravel bed!!


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

When you used the NoxIch, I guess it was ok for your plants also.

Ok, so if I take out the carbon and put in 1 drop per 2 gallons of NoxIch... Do I need to keep the temperature high? Should I do another water change w/out adding salt before the NoxIch treatment?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh yeah....didn't affect my plants at all! I would do 1 drop per gallon for treatment, and keep the temperature up there.....it will help kill the parasite. Don't worry about doing a water change right now. Remember to do the treatment every day, or else it won't work, ok? After treatment, do the water changes! The NoxIch WILL STAIN, so be very careful not to get it on your clothes or fingers. I think that I treated my tanks for five days in a row, even though I think the directions say only three days.

It worked very, very well for me in the past, so I'm pretty sure that you'll like how quickly it rids of the Ich. Feed your fish LIGHTLY during the treatment, if at all!

No worries about the questions Peewee! That's why we're here!!


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Great Advice! I was reading on the directions... Nox-Ich... It does say 1 drop per gallon to treat. It says use 1/2 the amount or less for Tetras, scaleless or bottom fish. What do you think?

I have Rummynose tetras, kuhli loach and tigerbarbs. The Ich is more present on the Barbs than the tetras.

btw... I was looking at your pics... Great looking tank!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh Peewee, those are the OLD pics.....search for my 40 gallon cube sometime in Aquascaping forum. I think it is on page 5 or something like that....those are much newer, and nicer  I'll be posting an update this weekend.....so stay tuned!

Anyhow, I would still use the NoxIch at one drop per gallon dosing. Like I said, it's just concentrated salt solution, so as long as you don't overdose, or dose at that strength for two weeks, all should be fine. I had khoulies before and used it at that strength with no problem. Get rid of the infection, wait a few days to make sure it's gone, and do a big water change....you should be in the clear. I wouldn't dose at half strength because it may stick around on your other fish......just get rid of it first!


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Ok... So I did the Nox-Ich. I was counting the drops out, 18, 19 a little squirt came out of the bottle.
I am very concerned that I'm gonna kill everything in my tank. What do you think I should do? The water is stained blue as you said.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! LOL!! 

You "new guys" are hilarious!

You are fine. Don't worry about it, ok?  Your tank is going to be fine, and the water is supposed to be stained bluish. The color will disappear in about ten hours or so. Don't worry about little squirts that come out. Just don't stand there and forcibly squeeze a stream of it out all the time. It is ok!!! If that happens, just estimate about 10 drops or so. It is a little better to add a bit too much, than not enough PeeWee!!

You're funny!! Remember to repeat the treatment once per day for about 4-5 days!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

So, basically a little squirt probably means about 4-5 drops. Roughly, you added 24 drops as opposed to 20. I'm not trying to patronize you, or make fun of you.......but your caution is REALLY extreme  I had to laugh.

Don't be tempted to do water changes over the next few days. The NoxIch relies on the gradual build up of salt in the tank in order to kill the Ich by essentially draining the parasites of water content due to the salt concentration.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

whew!!! I'm glad you're laughing. I thought I was putting Acid or Agent Orange in my tank! Thanks for the help! 
I'll keep adding 20 drops per day for 4-5 days! I'll let you know.

I'm off to the aquascaping forum to check out that 40 gallon cube.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Hi Donald.
I finished the treatment. I did the treatment for 4 days. I lost 4 fish... 1 barb on the second day and 3 tetras on the 4th day. The plants are weak, but are ok. The ich is hopefully gone for good. 
I recently upgraded from a 10 to 20 gallon tank. The 10 gallon had a case of Ich, I thought it was gone... but no. I am glad I followed your advice. Even though 4 guys didn't make it, if Ich were to reoccur again there is no telling how many others might not make it and have to suffer.
I did a water change today and put the carbon back in. Hopefully everything will get back to normal. Thank you for the help. Talk to you soon. Chad "Peewee"


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Hi, 
Just reporting more info. today I lost 2 more fish. 1 barb and 1 tetra. That brings the death toll up to 6 fish. Bummer I did another water change today, tested the water... Perfect. I'm not sure if they are dying off because of the Ich or the meds. I guess I need to wait it out.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Another!!!
I've had 7 fish die on me so far. 3 today, 2 days after the treatment. I checked the water and everything is perfect. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 7.1ph and 10 nitrate. The temp has been slowly going down and is now at 80-82. 
Do you have any advice?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Avoid N-I on tetras. Salt and 85F heat will do the job.


----------

